# New Products in the Accucraft Pipeline



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

During a search of Accucraft's website today on an unrelated matter, I discovered that two rumored products are now officially in the pipeline: the Canadian Pacific's Selkirk and the Norfolk & Western J. Apparently, a prototype Selkirk was shown at Larry Staver's latest meet but I haven't seen any photos or videos yet. And there are further rumors that a N&W J prototype may be available for inspection soon. 

Having gone to college in N&W territory and having seen the J under steam, I am delighted with Accucraft's plans and will eagerly await the model and it's matching passenger string. My reservations are already in!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, photos should be available shortly.  Also the H8 prototype was back with its corrections and running. Heard that they all ran well. I have the SKU's for the H8 and the J but not yet for the Selkirk. Still hopeful that the J will show its face at Jims meet for inspection as long as the factory stays on schedule.

Also the Heisler has been reworked and the valve gear and cylinders properly set up now and the factory is working to get it wrapped up for production.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
Here are some photos of the Accucraft Canadian Pacific T1c Selkirk when it was at Larry Stavers last weekend.
Looks good and ran well too.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason, there is a number on the Accucraft web store: AL97-090. Is that the SKU number you are looking for?? Also, I'm curious if any of these engines is going to hold up the delivery of others as the Allegheny has done for much of the 1/32 pipeline? I certainly hope that they will be able to get these out in a reasonable period of time.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

No the 611J I was given AL97-137. 

As to timeframe the Allegheny is expected to be delivered in 4-5 months. 

Dick Abbot reviewed the Selkirk but I don't know if there is any changes or if a corrected prototype is to be resent. Its was stateside back in Feb so Id guess its pretty good as its now May. David would most likely have more information as to its production schedule as he was just at Stavers.

As to the prototype J, I think we harassed Rob in York enough to make sure that Accucraft has it for Jims meet. I know I mentioned to Bing it would be a good venue and that there were some future owners that would be there also. We will see as the N&W meet that was being talked about is not happening last I heard.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nope Jason, the number I listed above is attached to the Accucraft listing for the Selkirk, so I was thinking that is the one you said you were looking for.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A live steam model of the J is especially appropriate now that the real J, number 611, will be restored to steam at the Spencer, NC museum's roundhouse this year. Her throaty "steamboat" whistle will once again summon steam enthusiasts back to the tracks.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

RP3 said:


> Nope Jason, the number I listed above is attached to the Accucraft listing for the Selkirk, so I was thinking that is the one you said you were looking for.
> 
> Ross Schlabach


 
Yes I figured that out after my post.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

That Selkirk for a standard gauge model is really something. The only thing holding me back is one I am trying to stick to narrow gauge and second probably the price.

I have been trying to urge Accucraft to do RGS 74/CNW 30/CS 74.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

The Selkirk arrived here in Canada the first week of February and had a severe laying-on of hands by Dick Abbott prior to me dropping it off at Jerry Hydes in early April. There are one or two issues that Dick corrected for the production version (only 50 to be made) however the lack of sideplay in the drivers could not be addressed, rest assured that there will be more in the production version. The pilot model would slow visibly on 18' radius (not dia) curves during cold weather testing because of the lack of sideplay. Another lovely job from Accucraft and with Dick involved since Day 1 it will run as well as the Royal Hudson and Pennsy T1 which he sanitized also.
DM-K
Ottawa


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a video of the Selkirk running on Dick Abbott's track during the work that Dick performed earlier this year and when I am given the all clear I will post an edited version for all to see. The fact that the run was in temperatures well below freezing and the track was still partially covered in snow in places had no effect on the run but did make the loco look as if it were in it's element. As with any locomotive that Dick breathes on it ran like a Swiss watch. The locomotive is well detailed and I think it will sell out very quickly. 
Alan Wright
Arthur
Ontario
Canada


----------



## bigsteam (Mar 6, 2008)

I have heard rumors that Accucraft will be offering a coal fired version of the C-25. Does anyone know the status of this project?

John


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

bigsteam said:


> I have heard rumors that Accucraft will be offering a coal fired version of the C-25. Does anyone know the status of this project?
> 
> John


Yes it is in the thought/design stage. If you are interested make sure a dealer knows so they have a feel for a real demand. The more people express interest in a project the faster you see it for sale.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay,
Any word on the MK1 coaches?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> Jay,
> Any word on the MK1 coaches?


Next container, June I'd expect.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Where's the three cylinder Shay that I've had on order long before many of these new announcements were even thought of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Gee Bruce, it's not like you don't have a shay! I'm beginning to think that you are trying to corner the shay market?! 

I, on the other hand, am only acting in a true selfless and humanitarian fashion and attempting to ensure that the marketplace has access to at least one model of an engine that does not bear the name Union Pacific, Southern Pacific, or Rio Grande. LOL

Ross Schlabach


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Ross,

I haven't seen a price range for this loco but I put my name on one as well. I did order the cars already but, like Bruce, we'll see when all this gets here.....

Sam


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Shay Gear Head said:


> Where's the three cylinder Shay that I've had on order long before many of these new announcements were even thought of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 . . and when will they make up their mind to either to deliver the Dreyfuss Hudson or cancel it so I can use the funds for something else !!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

boilingwater said:


> Ross,
> 
> I haven't seen a price range for this loco but I put my name on one as well. I did order the cars already but, like Bruce, we'll see when all this gets here.....
> 
> Sam


Sam,
The information sheets at Larry Stavers showed the prices for both the Selkirk and the J as $5,995.00 from what I recall. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks David! Both engines look great. I have some great DL CP cars that I'm sure would look great behind the Selkirk but my RH will have to do for now...We'll see how the Accucraft cars measure up whenever they get here.....


Sam


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I do hope Bruce will get his shay some day soon, but I'm eager to see the N&W passenger cars and the J and have pre-reservations for both. Accucraft apparently runs separate production capabilities for narrow gauge and standard gauge so I don't think we'll be stepping on each others' toes directly. Of course, they do have a limited amount of dosh to fund all these projects, so who knows? Those in the know seem to think that the passenger cars will show up in June or so and the J sometime around year-end??

I'll be amazed if these arrive on schedule -- given all the other things in the Accucraft pipeline. They do have a large and optimistic list of announcements and I can remember the days of computer vapor ware, so I don't count a loco project as "in the bag" until I see the production pieces "in the box"! Good luck to all of us in hopes that we will see our LS hearts' desires sooner rather than later.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Selkirk 5995.00 

J611 5750.00


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason, I would like your prices to be right, but the Accucraft eStore page lists those prices in reverse with the Selkirk at $5,750 and the J at $5,995. I wonder which is correct?

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

From Accucraft direct on a dealer notice today 

We are officially announcing the 1:32 scale, 45mm gauge, Norfolk & Western J-class 4-8-4 #611 in live steam. This locomotive will be alcohol fired and limited production. Attached is a PDF with product details.

Please note the SKU number is AL97-137. Suggested retail price is $5,750.00. 

And

We are officially announcing the 1:32 scale, 45mm gauge, Canadian Pacific T-1c class 2-10-4 “Selkirk” #5935 in live steam. This locomotive will be alcohol fired and limited to a total of 50 models. Attached is a PDF with product details.

Please note the SKU number is AL97-090. Suggested retail price is $5,995.00. 

I guess get the order in quickly before they change one or the other. haha


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> Jay,
> Any word on the MK1 coaches?


Tom,
if these are the same coaches sold by The G1 Model Co. here in the UK have your Loctite ready. You WILL need to use it on the four screws holding the bogie stretchers and also on the shouldered bolts in the middle of the side frames on each bogie.

Failure to do this will have you scrabbling about on the track looking for them. Or worse, as in my case, with a broken stretcher that has come loose and fallen onto the rail. It then hit a rail joint and broke off, derailing the bogie as it did so. No problem on our little test track with no sleepers (ties) but if it did happen on a raised line with sleepers it could have had the whole train and loco off the side.

DougieL


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Bruce on the 28ton Shay, Late summer. They just started tooling and getting castings. Also it will have the fine tooth higher ratio gearing and brass cast trucks.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Yipee!


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason, the folks at Accucraft must have heard you. They adjusted the posted prices on the Selkirk and the J to the ones you shared earlier. Thanks for saving me $245!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

So one more before I leave for Florida. 

C-25 in coal fired. Same configurations as before Unlettered, lettered Flying and Moffat. All 5250.00 Shipping planned for end of the year. Prototype should be shortly.


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

As promised here is a video that I took during the testing and evaluation during Dick Abbott's laying on of hands of the pre production Accucraft Selkirk.

As can be seen the temperature was about 15 degrees F and the frost heave was very evident on Dick's track. I remember that when I videoed Dick evaluating the pre production Royal Hudson the temperature was very similar. 






There will only be 50 built and so you had better get your order in quickly. 

Alan Wright
Arthur
Ontario
Canada


----------

